# ed dickens responds to why there is a diesel behind the big boy



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

My opinion offered again here to help build understanding of our present day operations.
I have been involved with this operation for over 17 years, and I can tell you that galavanting around the system without diesel assistance takes a heavy toll on people and machine.
While quite popular with Railfans, it comes at a very high cost.
Consider the standard passenger train operating during the steam era. The passenger cars rarely traveled over several hundred miles before they were inspected by the eyes and experienced hands of well equipped Carmen. They changed out worn brake shoes and attended to the servicing needs of the train. When we go out into the field, we do not bring additional staff for this purpose. Trust me, without dynamic braking you will grind the brake material down rapidly considering how many stops we are making each day.
I have been on trips where we were challenged with ongoing mechanical problems from day one of that trip. Even for the hard core Steam Foamer like me, this represents a massive drain on the human side of our limited crew resources.
I have also been witness to severe locomotive boiler issues. The pressure vessel was leaking so significantly, that we had to RE-steam it up twice each night just to have sufficient water and pressure the following day. Imagine being part of the crew that gets out of bed at 11 PM, checking back in at the hotel by 1 AM only to get up at 4 AM once again. Now do this every day for four weeks. And then drive a vehicle, run or fire the locomotive with little rest, only to do it all over again for 30 plus days.
Now let’s consider the mechanics of the 1940’s steam locomotive and contrast that to the modern locomotive systems in operation today. You can easily see how complicated our logistics becomes for the small number of staff that I have.
It would be a great daydream for all of us to simply tack on maximum tonnage behind the locomotive and really put on a show for everyone. In my judgement, where would that get us in the end considering the logistics that I’ve mentioned above. We do not have infinite resources to perform all of that mechanical work that the railroad did back then. We do not have the vast store departments staged along the route with racks and racks of spare parts. Spare NEW BRAKE SHOES, rods, spare drivers with brand new roller bearings, spare super heater units, just go down the list of parts and you may reach the same conclusion that I have.
I must be very judicious with the resources that we have available for this massive mechanism that we have just carefully restored.
As a rule, I rarely use locomotive sand on either the 844 or the 4014. I rarely slip the drivers when I start the train, I have the cylinder cocks open and I’m very mindful of all aspects of these massive and powerful Locomotives. A few quarter slips here and there when we start the train, and you will hollow tread your tires easily within the 4000 miles of our average trip. Now, with a shortened maintenance period, due to this type of unnecessary operation, you are dropping the drivers to turn them to get them within proper profile once again.
Another point regarding high tractive force operations. Sand is required to be used due to the intermittent thrust characteristics of the steam locomotive, imagine what that does to the tires, it accelerates wear and tear on all the other associated parts of a steam locomotive. That abrasive fine white silica powder getting all over the expensive machinery that we just restored. Look at photographs of the 4000’s in operation and notice that the drivers and machinery are white with this abrasive dusting.
I hope this provides some insight into the conservative approach that I take. I take this approach based on what I have experienced first hand in order to field this equipment for future generations. Remember, we must arrive at each scheduled location on time and in good running order with sufficient time left in the day to do all the necessary “roundhouse work“. This work is required daily to service the 1940s locomotive. Only then can we be prepared for operations the following day."


----------



## Tom A H (Jul 25, 2021)

Totally understand your explanations. In my opinion people should be thankful that these magnificent machines run at all due to all the hard work and effort put in, and not nit pick operational requirements necessary to keep these units working long term.

Thanks to you and your coworkers for all your hard work!


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

That does make a lot of sense. I actually think it looks really cool seeing the diesel(s) behind the steam locos.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

The other thing to keep in mind is the big boy runs on a revenue producing live railroad line.
If something were to happen to the big boy the diesel can push it on to a siding.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I never saw anything wrong with putting a diesel in with the consist, in fact it made sense to me in case there was a problem (as you pointed out above).

However, I do have one question (and I'm not trying to be snide here). If the locomotive went through a complete restoration, why are there boiler leaks? Or were you unable to completely rebuild/seal the boiler?


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw no leaks on the test runs made in the past weeks.
UP #4014's 2021 Test Run - YouTube

I did not want to embed the video


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

bigdodgetrain said:


> ...I have also been witness to severe locomotive boiler issues. The pressure vessel was leaking so significantly, that we had to RE-steam it up twice each night just to have sufficient water and pressure the following day....


This is what I was referring to.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Interesting.

The tourist lines I have ridden that go a few miles out and a few miles back on mostly level grade use steam alone. I’m talking Black River and Western, Western Maryland, Wilmington and Western, New Hope and Strasburg. The RBMN runs diesels with their steam, but they are going more than a few miles and have a few grades. I figured the diesel was for electric power, braking and a little help on the grades.

The one time I rode a good distance with decent grades behind a lone steam engine was Bethlehem to Pittston, PA and return. The loco was NKP 765.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Lehigh74 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The tourist lines I have ridden that go a few miles out and a few miles back on mostly level grade use steam alone. I’m talking Black River and Western, Western Maryland, Wilmington and Western, New Hope and Strasburg. The RBMN runs diesels with their steam, but they are going more than a few miles and have a few grades. I figured the diesel was for electric power, braking and a little help on the grades.
> 
> The one time I rode a good distance with decent grades behind a lone steam engine was Bethlehem to Pittston, PA and return. The loco was NKP 765.


There you go, blowing my train budget again. Now I need to find a diesel locomotive in RBMN markings to go with the 425 I got from BLI. I picked up the set of Atlas passenger cars for it and thought I had a full train. From your picture, I need another spare tender and the right diesel.

How will I ever survive these continuous expenses in pursuit of realistic trains?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've thought of running this one with my MTH 425, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Lehigh74 said:


> I've thought of running this one with my MTH 425, but haven't done it yet.


Thanks. With the clear picture of it, I now can get my LHS to try and find one. I am not big into scale modeling, but when I make up a specific train, I like to keep the whole consist as close to the real one as I can.


----------

